# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bradycardie

## hansbreuer

Ikzelf heb last van bradycardie. Wanneer ik mij inspan, gaat mijnhartslag van 75 naar 45. Van de cardioloog heb ik diverse medicijnen gehad, maar niet helpt of het probleem wordt erger.
Weet iemand of er iets aan te doen is, of moet ik de kwaal maar accepteren.
Ik hoor het graag.

----------

